# Bruce Lee's Diet



## Yeti (Jul 26, 2007)

I just got done watching Enter the Dragon for what must be the 232nd time. What a great movie. 

Watching that film, it's easy to see that Bruce was someone special. One glance and you can see that he is just plain ripped. Obviously he worked out often and well, but you've also got to have a diet to support that or else all is for naught. I've read several accounts that he was into this or that, liked protein supplements, hated them, blah, blah. BUT...does anyone know what his diet was really like? What did he eat? What didn't he eat? Did he supplement w/protein? I'm really very curious. He seemed to be ahead of his time in many ways, and I wonder if diet were one of them.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jul 27, 2007)

I hear he liked Broccoli Beef.


----------



## Last Fearner (Jul 27, 2007)

*"Bruce Lee's Diet"*

*OMG ! *

For a minute there, I thought you said "Bruce Lee Died."

*Whew!*

Don't scare me like that. :shrug:


----------



## Logan (Jul 27, 2007)

Whatever he ate, bear in mind it was over thirty years ago and nutrition recommendations have changed a bit - what may have been considered good then may be considered unhealthy now.

Think about body types as well. Lee did lots of cardio everyday, which helps a lot with the "ripped" look. This is more in the realm of bodybuilding though, rather than functional MAs...


----------



## Logan (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry I didn't really answer your question - Lee ate alot of food...lots of vegetables, some lean meat and a protein shake after workouts... this is from memory from an interview I saw with his wife.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 27, 2007)

Bruce Lee's Diet can be found in the book The Art of expressing the human body by John Little.
Now how exact and correct it is I do not know.

If what the book says is true Bruce's diet was healthier than most.
The drinking of tea's and fresh juice as well as supplements is good.

The thing to keep in mind is Bruce Lee's diet works for him.
Your experience with his diet may not have the same results.

His diet and needs worked WITH HIS LIFESTYLE(his exercise routine,wife cooking etc) and this was over 30years ago!


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Jul 27, 2007)

The way I understood it was other than alot of fish and rice he was constatly experimenting with his supplement regimine.  His wife says that the contents of his protien shake was never the same.  And he didn't understand why anyone would eat cheese at all.  The book referenced earlier is a good read and the best account of Lee's exercise and diet.


----------



## Yeti (Jul 27, 2007)

Last Fearner said:


> *"Bruce Lee's Diet"*
> 
> *OMG ! *
> 
> ...


LOL!
Sorry to give you such a scare!


----------



## Yeti (Jul 27, 2007)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Bruce Lee's Diet can be found in the book The Art of expressing the human body by John Little.
> Now how exact and correct it is I do not know.
> 
> If what the book says is true Bruce's diet was healthier than most.
> ...


 
Never said I wanted to _TRY_ his diet, and have absolutely no intention of doing so.  Just that I was curious as to what that diet entailed.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 27, 2007)

If you watch  Chinese Connection (aka Fists of Fury) you'll see he's bbq-ing AND eating a cat! 

Betcha 10:1 that it wasn't fake.


----------



## Yeti (Jul 27, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> If you watch Chinese Connection (aka Fists of Fury) you'll see he's bbq-ing AND eating a cat!
> 
> Betcha 10:1 that it wasn't fake.


I *KNEW* he had a secret!!!
Here Kitty....


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeti said:


> I *KNEW* he had a secret!!!
> Here Kitty....



He was fast as a cat!

You are what you eat...


----------

